# superchip review....



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

ok, we all have seen and heard the published #'s for a performance tune, but i thought I'd give a real world review since I just bought one.....

installation.... VERY easy to use and set up, plus you can switch back to stock at any time if you need to- it's simple
1st-4th eliminator- worth it's weight in GOLD!
there are a few other user options that are available like the ability to download new software from a pc at any tme as well-- all good stuff

on to the performance.....
I immediately noticed that the car felt and ran smoother, I never really understood the difference before, but now it is very clear how they are tuned very rich from the factory. Nice and responsive and sounded and felt better, has much better throttle response and ran "cleaner", if you understand what I mean. Even on a night here in New England where at 9pm, the temp is 76 degrees and muggy as hell, it ran very nice. If anyone can understand how the car feels on a crisp. cool night compared to a muggy one, it feels that way now, EVEN though it is muggy.
So to make sure this is not a "placebo" effect I am experiencing, I plugged in the tuner AND a G-tech ss meter simultaneously to see what the #'s would be...

here they are, _consistently_.....

I was able to get 0-60 launches in the 4.7-4.8 range (both meters plugged in at the same time and were within .1 second of each other) consistently with the performance tune on. 

I decided to switch back to stock (it takes only 2 seconds to do so) and re- ran #'s ---they were never closer than .3(worse) (5.1 was my best, i even tried once on a slight downhill slope) not sure what exact hp/ tq #'s would be,(butt dyno says 20 at the wheels is ligit) but there is no doubt they are better.--I am not a pro driver, but as you can see, this actually works quite well. I cannot wait for those crisp autumn nights!!--- thought I'd share......

BTW, I have no other mods as of yet except hid lights:cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I loved my superchips before I sold the goat and sold the superchips to devils3023


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> I loved my superchips before I sold the goat and sold the superchips to devils3023


:lol: Yeah, money well spent, especially w/ that sweet deal you gave me. :cheers I definitely notice a difference in how the car feels and responds, especially in the 4k+ rpm range. :willy:


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

BTW, nice review Darren. Now get yourself a cai to go along w/ that superchips for even greater performance.


----------



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

... on its way as i type this.... I have the aem brute force comig and a muffler delete happening today.... we'll see how all this works until I get enough $$$ for either a dyno tune, s/c or both:cool


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Sweet man!!! Your gonna love it!! I have the k&n cai, flowmaster super 44's and resonator replaced w/ an x-pipe along w/ the superchips tune. The sound is simply awesome, I hardly ever put my stereo up anymore just because I wanna listen to her roar.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

What is people's experience with performance results when bolting on additional hardware? Does the unit offer a number of tune programs, i.e. for different A/M hardware combinations (like a CAI, exhaust)?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Superchips offers only the performance tune for our cars. Other vehicles I believe have a couple options to the type of tune to install.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Devils3023 said:


> Superchips offers only the performance tune for our cars. Other vehicles I believe have a couple options to the type of tune to install.


So, the performance tune covers just a stock vehicle, and any significant mods (beyond a CAI) whould need something different?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, The superchips is mainly set up for stock vehicles...CAI, Exhaust..minor bolt ons is okay...If you want to go for more serious mods you may want to look into Diablo who will help you adjust or re-program your programmer for certain modifications....


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> Yes, The superchips is mainly set up for stock vehicles...CAI, Exhaust..minor bolt ons is okay...If you want to go for more serious mods you may want to look into Diablo who will help you adjust or re-program your programmer for certain modifications....


:agree You are correct sir. :cheers:


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

NJSierra said:


> Yes, The superchips is mainly set up for stock vehicles...CAI, Exhaust..minor bolt ons is okay...If you want to go for more serious mods you may want to look into Diablo who will help you adjust or re-program your programmer for certain modifications....


Does superchips have a separate program for "completely stock" and also one for, lets say, "CAI and catback"?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> Does superchips have a separate program for "completely stock" and also one for, lets say, "CAI and catback"?


Nope, just the one "performance tune" for our cars that's it.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Nope, just the one "performance tune" for our cars that's it.


Hey Devils3023. Got a close set up to yours, AEM Brute Force intake (installed a few weeks ago) Flowmaster super 44's. In the market for a programmer but I have no clue. Reading this thread is encouraging. So what exactly do you do when you plug the programmer in? Is it easy to do?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Hey Devils3023. Got a close set up to yours, AEM Brute Force intake (installed a few weeks ago) Flowmaster super 44's. In the market for a programmer but I have no clue. Reading this thread is encouraging. So what exactly do you do when you plug the programmer in? Is it easy to do?


hey 6.0 I sold him the unit and it is very simple to use.... You turn all accessories off. Plug it into your port under the dash. It will tell you to turn ignition to on position.(without turning engine on). There you will go to read vehicle. Once it reads your vehicle, you can go into custom tune where you can just adjust the rev and speed limiter. Once that is done you go to performance tune and hit yes.... It will automatically de-tune the factory settings and tune the performance settings.... It tells you what its doing as it tunes... Trans, engine etc.... Takes not even five minutes.... 

I just ordered one for my Sierra which should come in today.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> hey 6.0 I sold him the unit and it is very simple to use.... You turn all accessories off. Plug it into your port under the dash. It will tell you to turn ignition to on position.(without turning engine on). There you will go to read vehicle. Once it reads your vehicle, you can go into custom tune where you can just adjust the rev and speed limiter. Once that is done you go to performance tune and hit yes.... It will automatically de-tune the factory settings and tune the performance settings.... It tells you what its doing as it tunes... Trans, engine etc.... Takes not even five minutes....
> 
> I just ordered one for my Sierra which should come in today.


Where have you found the best deal on one? Also, what's the difference in say the Diablo and this one? Sorry to ask so many questions, I'm pretty much a nubie to the car performance world.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

The diablo can be used while your goat is on a dyno. It has more custom options than the superchips. The superchips does have custom options as well but not as many. They both are updatedable via internet with usb cable that comes free with superchips unlike diablo. They both also have data loggin capabilites as well.

I chose Superchips due to what I have read on differnt forums and reviews of diablo website and so on. I have heard of guys having problems with customer service with Diablo and engine light issues.

I found superchips programmer at autoanything.com. The superchips for my truck was $379.00 free next day shipping. It was the cheapest I have found. They also have the cortex programmer where if you sell your gto, you could use the programmer on any other GM vehicle. Something to think about as well, but that goes for $499.

Dont worry about the questions...that is why they make these forums...


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Hey Devils3023. Got a close set up to yours, AEM Brute Force intake (installed a few weeks ago) Flowmaster super 44's. In the market for a programmer but I have no clue. Reading this thread is encouraging. So what exactly do you do when you plug the programmer in? Is it easy to do?


Yup, setup is exactly how NJ said. Takes just a few mins and your all set. Can def feel a difference in the car especially when you stomp on it. If your in the market for one I might be selling mine since I'm looking to get a set of kooks headers installed and therefore would need a full dyno tune so I wouldn't need the superchips anymore.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> If your in the market..


I'm in the market..let me know when you get ready. My email is [email protected] Davy Keith. Thanks.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> I'm in the market..let me know when you get ready. My email is [email protected] Davy Keith. Thanks.


Wow, my ole goat parts/accessories will be scattered all over the country!:lol:


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey NJ, I've decided to up the ante a bit with my mod's. I'm thinking about pace setter LT, catless mid's and an x pipe with a Diablo II (from MD Speed). It' supposed to have a program for such a set up. Whatcha think? I've read where eliminating the cat's makes for a loud interior. I don't have to worry about passing emissions. If you call the state they will tell you, does it smoke a lot, if it don't smoke a lot you're good to go.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Hey NJ, I've decided to up the ante a bit with my mod's. I'm thinking about pace setter LT, catless mid's and an x pipe with a Diablo II (from MD Speed). It' supposed to have a program for such a set up. Whatcha think? I've read where eliminating the cat's makes for a loud interior. I don't have to worry about passing emissions. If you call the state they will tell you, does it smoke a lot, if it don't smoke a lot you're good to go.


If ya got the cash, I say go for it...I heard that the diablo will support modifications better than other programmers...I've ordered from maryland speed before....Its a good company...Let me know how you make out...I just programmed my Sierra couple days ago with the new superchips....Im gonna try the E3 plugs next....


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

What are E3 plugs?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> What are E3 plugs?


They are the latest in spark plugs...Check the site out. They say a 5 HP increase.

http://www.e3sparkplugs.com/


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Reckon they work? I was suckered in to Z Max treatment with similar type claims. I did some research and see they were sued by the FTC for false claims. One report even concluded that it actually _caused_ corrosion sp? in the engine not prevented it. Now I feel like a big doop, especially since I am a private investigator by trade. This has set my confidence back on "latest fads." Not to say that the E3's aren't everything they claim to do. 

Those gas savers look like another gimmick as well. May as well say, put the tornado in your air induction and increase your MPG and your man hood at the same time! The rotating effect of the wind going through our patented design, actually increases your stamina and penis size while driving your vehicle! 

Sorry, just ranting....after being taken by the z max slick oil sales pitch.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Reckon they work? I was suckered in to Z Max treatment with similar type claims. I did some research and see they were sued by the FTC for false claims. One report even concluded that it actually _caused_ corrosion sp? in the engine not prevented it. Now I feel like a big doop, especially since I am a private investigator by trade. This has set my confidence back on "latest fads." Not to say that the E3's aren't everything they claim to do.
> 
> Those gas savers look like another gimmick as well. May as well say, put the tornado in your air induction and increase your MPG and your man hood at the same time! The rotating effect of the wind going through our patented design, actually increases your stamina and penis size while driving your vehicle!
> 
> Sorry, just ranting....after being taken by the z max slick oil sales pitch.


I hear ya about the ole gimmick gadgets!!! I did some research on plugs for the goat. Ill have to find the numbers of certain brand plugs tested. The NGK TR55IX Iridiums did well. Most applications(vehicles) made a 3-5 HP increase with the plugs. I was watching a TV show, yes, I said it, TV show that probally paid them to show thier product E3 plugs and they made 5 plus HP in an LS1 engine. I dont know. I might just check 'em out. Somebody over on the gm-trucks forum noticed a differnce in idle and smoothness of their engine....IdK.


----------

